# Home Theater Speaker Placement



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

I have gathered all the gear for my dedicated HT rebuild other than the speakers.
I have a general construction plan for built-in cabinets for equipment and speakers- I will do the build but I don't have the expertise to do the speaker design and placement for a top notch audio install. 
So I'm looking to hire an expert- I would guess there are people who could do this with room dimensions and general parameters. 
I have the ability to go all active, but I'm leaning towards DIY passive... Any ideas on where to go to find a good audio designer?


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

It's more common sense really than anything. Look at your room dimensions and decide if you are going 5.1, 7.1, 7.2, etc. Don't completely corner any speakers aside from a sub if you can help it. Give your mains a good 2-3 ft from the side walls, and similar distance from the front wall if at all possible. Do you have columns to work around? What's the room layout like? 

You can probably recruit some assistance on AVS Forum if you are really looking to a professional designer. Odds are more hang out there than on a forum like this. You can also probably get plenty of free assistance there, and LOTs of theater room pics/examples.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

havok20222 said:


> It's more common sense really than anything. Look at your room dimensions and decide if you are going 5.1, 7.1, 7.2, etc. Don't completely corner any speakers aside from a sub if you can help it. Give your mains a good 2-3 ft from the side walls, and similar distance from the front wall if at all possible. Do you have columns to work around? What's the room layout like?
> 
> You can probably recruit some assistance on AVS Forum if you are really looking to a professional designer. Odds are more hang out there than on a forum like this. You can also probably get plenty of free assistance there, and LOTs of theater room pics/examples.


This is true. You can find tons of info about this on AVS Forum.


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

The room is small as far as a dedicated theater goes and is basically a rectangular box- 12W x 14L x 8H.
I will go over to AVS and ask around, and perhaps DIY audio... I have looked at a number of home theater setups and I have a fairly good idea of what I want as far as layout goes. I just don't know about driver selection, placement and box types/sizes. Since it will be an involved build with custom cabinetry, I really won't have the ability to move drivers around and swap things in and out, which is why I am looking for a consultant.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

id offer that given the movie should be the centre of attention, (your main listening rig will be somewhere else im guessing?) there is no need to go overkill on 'esoteric' speakers, unless this is your main listening room in which case the two main speakers should be great.

other than that a reciver that allows independant level control of all drivers and the sub would be my need, sit in viewing /listening chair, and adjust levels of drivers until you can hear them all (movie) and switch off all but the 2 main speakers for music.

.02c


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

ive seen and heard of many 'professionals' screwing up installs, just because you pay them doesnt mean they know anything


----------

